# Trouble finding custom metal stand



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1094260782

I ordered a custome stand from this guy. Communication was not easy, but finally placed an order for a stand to hold two 36 x 18 tanks. Arranged to pick it up Monday, and drove across the GTA to 407 and Dixie and he did not show up. I suspect he never got around to making it and hence the no show, so I have to move on.

Does anyone know where I can obtain a good quality custom size metal stand? I live in Pickering but will travel a reasonable distance.

Thanks


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

I had a steel tube stand that had a 65g tall on top and a 50g on bottom (both 36x18). no longer have it but I attached a pic of my old setup below. this is the sort of thing you are looking for?

you can buy them at any Big Al's. I think they run $109 or something like that. last forever. tube steel is super strong.

hope this helps 

-12 Volt


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

...this stand guy is back?

Was his name Jay?


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

joel.c said:


> ...this stand guy is back?
> 
> Was his name Jay?


Yes, his name is Jay. Totally unreliable. I wasted three hours driving out there and back and waiting for him.


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

12 Volt Man said:


> I had a steel tube stand that had a 65g tall on top and a 50g on bottom (both 36x18). no longer have it but I attached a pic of my old setup below. this is the sort of thing you are looking for?
> 
> you can buy them at any Big Al's. I think they run $109 or something like that. last forever. tube steel is super strong.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will drop by and check


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

celticman said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1094260782
> 
> I ordered a custome stand from this guy. Communication was not easy, but finally placed an order for a stand to hold two 36 x 18 tanks. Arranged to pick it up Monday, and drove across the GTA to 407 and Dixie and he did not show up. I suspect he never got around to making it and hence the no show, so I have to move on.
> 
> ...


It's a bit far, but you can try calling the company I linked to in post #8 of this thread: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=151666

I've never worked with them and have no direct knowledge of their products but they do offer a beefed up metal stand if that is why you were looking for a custom build.


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeff B said:


> It's a bit far, but you can try calling the company I linked to in post #8 of this thread: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=151666
> 
> I've never worked with them and have no direct knowledge of their products but they do offer a beefed up metal stand if that is why you were looking for a custom build.


Jeff, I did see your post and have emailed for a quote. Waiting to hear back. Thanks


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

celticman said:


> Jeff, I did see your post and have emailed for a quote. Waiting to hear back. Thanks


Hey, let me know how it goes. I'm not planning on doing any new tanks right now, but they are local for me so it would be good to know how they are if I need any metalwork done.


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeff B said:


> Hey, let me know how it goes. I'm not planning on doing any new tanks right now, but they are local for me so it would be good to know how they are if I need any metalwork done.


@ 12 Volt Man Big Al's on Kennedy sold the size I need $89. Not sold at the Whitby location
@ Jeff B the outfit in Hamilton never answered my email inquiry

Took the advice to go to NAFB and they had the perfect size for $75. Took it home with a smile on my face!!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

great! the stands that big als sells are made at hamilton manufacturing.

so you got the same stand anyway.

post pics of your setup when you have it up and running. Can't wait to see it.

-12 Volt


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

celticman said:


> @ 12 Volt Man Big Al's on Kennedy sold the size I need $89. Not sold at the Whitby location
> @ Jeff B the outfit in Hamilton never answered my email inquiry
> 
> Took the advice to go to NAFB and they had the perfect size for $75. Took it home with a smile on my face!!!
> ...


Too bad they did not respond. Glad you got your stand though. The Miracles price list has them for much more money.


----------



## zimmy65 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just want to put in a plug for Concept Aquariums in Calgary, Alberta. I couldn't find anyone to build a custom steel stand locally so I contacted them after finding them online. Their price was not bad even with shipping to my doorstep. They built exactly what I wanted and the quality of the work was excellent. 

I had tried getting something built through a connection of a local LFS. They were expensive and never responded when I requested a customization from their usual work. 

It seems crazy but ordering from Alberta may be the way to go if you want a custom steel stand at the moment.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I saw a sign near my tire shop called "precision welding" at Middlefield road and Finch. Their sign said something like "if it can be welded, we can do it, ask us" or something. Try calling them? They should be able to do a custom job.


----------

